

David Byrne: The Rich are Destroying New York Culture - api
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/david-byrne-the-rich-are-destroying-new-york-culture-20131007

======
api
The biggest culprit is real estate hyperinflation, which is just as bad or
worse in the Bay Area.

